# Where to get a NIF in city of Porto?



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

I am looking to move from London to Porto and am about to make a visit at the end of the month. I hope to use this time to obtain a NIF and a Bank Account. 
As I will be making a quick fly-in-n-out, I would like to know which office(s) I need to go to in the city of Porto for the NIF. 
Having heard of the queues I want to ensure I go to the best place and at the best time.
Can any member give me the name of the best office and any pertinent info I will need to obtain an NIF please?
Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Though it was a while ago all I did was make an appointment and go see Millennium BCP in London who opened a euro account at a Portuguese branch and got me a NIF 

https://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/en/Particulares/solutions/Pages/REx_UK.aspx


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Strontium ... this is a great help. I will follow up on it asap!


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Update: I went to the Millenium bank office in London today; however they only provide one with a temporary NIF and one must still go to the Financial Dept / office (Financas?) in Porto and update the temporary to a permanent and new NIF. I will just go to a local office (3 addresses which they provided me) when visiting later.
Thanks


----------

